# please show me picks a3 s3 please



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

Post your picks haven't seen that many were iam from 
only one to be exact


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (eviljettavr6)*

My A3T (black) with an S3 (imola) and A4TQ at a recent Sydney GTG.... 








A few more in this shot.... A4TQ, S3, A3T, A3, S3, A3T, A3T....








Mine on its' own, showing off my 17" OZ Racing rims....


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (Ken A3T)*

That white A3T looks sweeeeeeet


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (Ken A3T)*

Ken A3T -
very sweet!














<--- Toohey's
But why no 'roo bars?


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (Ken A3T)*

Ken, in some other thread in the A3 forum I used a pic of your A3 to explain to people that the 5-door A3 can be beautiful! Your car is awesome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
praying for the impossible..... 
North American A3: 5-door version of the current model, 2.0l TDI....

D'nardo


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (colucci)*

thanks for picks that car is soo hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Thanks guys....*

Thanks guys.... yep, I'm pretty happy with my (old shape) A3, and specifically chose the 5dr for practicality. I don't reckon the 5 dr looks too bad, particularly with some bigger rims to fill out the guards!
There's lots of pics from the 29 Jan GTG here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
... including some extra pics of Costa's white A3T.
Also, a bunch of us at a meet in August:








.... and one in November:


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (the pik)*

ya, it has a nice 'kit' on it.
is pounce on it


----------



## clarion928 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (VOLK FOLK)*

Hi,
take a look at http://www.a3-freunde.de,
"Fotogalerie", then "Usergalerie"....
Greetings from Germany
Holger


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (clarion928)*

thanks for links on pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if any body has any more post em please


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (eviljettavr6)*

I'll try and dig some pics of a sexy lady out.


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: please show me picks a3 s3 please (S4TAN)*

Is this your lady? She is in the VWVortex A3 Gallery: 
 A3 Gallery 













_Modified by Kellar at 9:40 PM 3-10-2004_


----------

